# Do Shotgun Shells Go Old?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Obviously they do when exposed to the elements. How about brand new, in the box shells?

I ask because I have been doing some searching for shotgun shells on the internet to try to get some cheaper than I can find in the stores. We all know how much steel shot shells have been going up. Well I found some Federal Classic steel shot, 1 1/4 oz 1450 fps BBB. Don't remember when they discontinued that but it must have been at least 6 years ago, probably more. They are only asking $99.99 a case. Pretty good price. My only concern is how old these shells are. Would this be something to worry about?

Otherwise, they have the current Federal Premiums 1 1/4 oz, 1450 fps BBB for $129.99 a case, which is also an excellent price. I think I paid like $18 a box last fall at Cabelas and Gander Mountain.

Any input?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I probly wouldn't get the very old shells. I don't think that the newer shells go bad, but there is always a first. I have shot some really old shotguns shells, but in the three guns I used they all had problems ejecting the spent shells.

:2cents:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I got a few boxes this year that had been sitting in a closet in their boxes for about 8 years. They performed awesome and I didn't have a problem. All about where they sit I'm sure.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I shot some paper shells this season I bought in 1966. They shot just fine.

So I would not worry about it.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

As long as they stay dry (no high humidity) they will be fine.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have pails full of old wax paper 2 3/4 inch no.5 half brass imperial shells that are at least 40 years old. My grandfather gave them to me when it was still legal to shoot lead at ducks. They are awesome shells and sadly I only shoot a handfull a year at grouse and pheasants. Every time I pull the trigger I know it will go bang. Proper storage is the key. Personally i wouldn't buy old shells, but I have no problems putting shells that I know have been stored properly into my gun.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

They should work fine, only thing I'd be concerned with is performance. There's been alot of research done to get modern steel to perform acceptably. If you could kill ducks and geese with them when they were new, you should have no problem.


----------



## mtherabbthuntr (Feb 18, 2008)

shells will go bad but only if they were introduced to the elements or if they were in a damp or moist area


----------

